# how to fix washing machine front spring



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, it's obvious that when you figured out how to remove or tilt the cabinet back, you let the "odd knock hob-goblins" out. They are sneaky, and will pass by you very quickly at times. Another of those stories of how some things just seem to repair themselves if the owner takes the time to pay attention to the item. Sort of like women ain't they? Good Job, David


----------



## macanante (Mar 29, 2012)

*reefault how to fix washing machine front spring Our washing machine front spring a*

It's laundry day. You know this because the shirt you're wearing is eight years old and doesn't match your pants in any light. And there's a chance, just a chance, that you're wearing one black sock and one Navy blue sock. So you schlep a heaping hamper to the laundry room and carefully (or not so carefully) separate colors from whites.

Perilica Rublja


----------

